

Tax man trying to figure out a way to outsmart Google - omh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/tax-man-trying-to-figure-out-a-way-to-outsmart-google/

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5091821>

